
Controlling Gadgets with Google Home, IFTTT and Node-RED - deforciant
https://webhookrelay.com/blog/2019/01/29/google-home-ifttt-node-red/
======
deforciant
Hi guys, finally found some more use cases for Google Home besides being an
over-engineered kitchen timer! :)

